# Orange county, FL, 11yo M, Sable



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Senior 11 yr old GSD










Animal Services NetPets

There are so many beautiful animals in there...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Poor old guy!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The eyes tell the story - poor sad chap.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That is so sad! He looks like he has something going on with his skin and needs some TLC, poor guy.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Orange County Animal Services is in Orlando
Can anyone help this poor old guy?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have anything in the works for this poor guy?


----------



## kadwis (Mar 15, 2009)

Poor guy. He just needs a nice place to go where he can live out the rest of his life. Is he still available?
Kathy


----------

